# Certified medical biller



## Allison1982 (Apr 8, 2014)

Has anyone taken the certified medical biller test? if so do you have any pointers on the test ?


----------



## sunitabacchus (May 19, 2014)

*CPB Class*

Look for classes or refresher courses online.

The AAPC here has a break down of what to expect on the exam, and it's spot on from what my certified co-workers have told me.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## sunitabacchus (Aug 21, 2014)

*CPB Exam*

Can anyone help with how I can study for the CPB exam?  I did try to follow the breakdown that AAPC has, but it is not helping at all.  Thanks.


----------



## mzkandyd (Aug 26, 2014)

First things first....Are you presently working as a medical biller? These exams are designed for those who have years of experience.

If you do, then all you need to do is follow the exam outline which will guide you on what to study. If you are familiar with each topic...forwards/backwards/up and down you will be fine.


----------



## terbear3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Allison, how did it go for you?  I take it next month.  Thanks!


----------



## ndebien (Oct 20, 2015)

There are a lot of "case study" questions. Know how to fill in a CMS-1500 form inside and out. Also study the laws/Acts put into place over the years and what they cover. Best of luck!


----------



## Claired62 (Jul 23, 2021)

I passed the CPB exam on May 27, 2021. I am entry level. Any suggestions on finding a job. I have 25 years of A/P experience


----------



## sjooemmy08 (Jul 23, 2021)

Claired62 said:


> I passed the CPB exam on May 27, 2021. I am entry level. Any suggestions on finding a job. I have 25 years of A/P experience


I guess posting your resume on Indeed or glassdoor would help a lot. Send in resumes to medical offices as much as possible. 
That was how I got my job as a medical biller. I passed my test in June 2020 and found a job in October of the same year.


----------



## Claired62 (Jul 27, 2021)

sjooemmy08 said:


> I guess posting your resume on Indeed or glassdoor would help a lot. Send in resumes to medical offices as much as possible.
> That was how I got my job as a medical biller. I passed my test in June 2020 and found a job in October of the same year.


I am on Indeed, Linked, and Glassdoor.  Seems everyone wants at least 1 year experience.


----------



## carlystur (Jul 27, 2021)

Claired62 said:


> I am on Indeed, Linked, and Glassdoor.  Seems everyone wants at least 1 year experience.


If you aren't already doing this, you should go ahead and apply to all the postings you find and customize your resume and cover letter to each posting where you can without lying about your abilities. In order to even get to be interviewed, they have software that scans resumes for keywords that are related to each posting. Make sure you do that.


----------



## sjooemmy08 (Jul 27, 2021)

Claired62 said:


> I am on Indeed, Linked, and Glassdoor.  Seems everyone wants at least 1 year experience.


That is great. Go ahead and send in your resume to any offices that want 1yr+ experience and write a cover letter telling how you would improve, and what are your strong points are. My work wanted 1+yr experience as well, but I told them I learn very fast, and get along with the team very well as well as the patients. Not that I am truly 100% up to the statement, but at least I showed them I am trying to be one. Then they hired me on that interview date. Try the same thing. Just be BOLD and show them you are capable.


----------



## Claired62 (Aug 11, 2021)

sjooemmy08 said:


> That is great. Go ahead and send in your resume to any offices that want 1yr+ experience and write a cover letter telling how you would improve, and what are your strong points are. My work wanted 1+yr experience as well, but I told them I learn very fast, and get along with the team very well as well as the patients. Not that I am truly 100% up to the statement, but at least I showed them I am trying to be one. Then they hired me on that interview date. Try the same thing. Just be BOLD and show them you are capable.


Thank you. I will take your suggestion.

I have over 21 years experience from my previous job. Good work ethics has to count too.


----------

